
Congress Rep. Brad Sherman calls for the ban of all cryptocurrency [video] - ddtaylor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnz2oo8MRas
======
parentheses
I really hope this does not turn into anti blockchain legislation.

What blockchain can become is as yet unseen. Additionally, many monied
interests represent the third parties that blockchain is poised to disrupt.

